# 2gb of 1066 RAM only running at 800



## stu22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi all, I built myself a new computer about a week and a half ago and It's been working great, except that the RAM isn't quite running up to speed.

My system specs are as follows


```
GPU	    Inno3D 8800GT 512MB	
CPU	    AMD x2 6000+	
RAM	    PQA 1gb DDR2 1066 (two of these)	
monitor     22" Viewsonic VA2226W	
dvd-rw      LG 20x SATA DVD-RW	
mobo        Gigabyte MA770-DS3	
HDD         WD SATAII 320gb	
case        Antec SonataIII	
PSU	    Earthywatts 500W(17A on the 12v rails & 24A on the 5v rails)
```

I've got the two 1gb sticks of RAM running in dual channel mode (I didn't initially, but its working now), and I'm pretty sure my motherboard can support 1066 (it has a big sticker on the front saying so)...so yeah I'm kind of stumped - are there any programs or bios options I can use?

I've checked the 800 speed using SIW, Sysspec, the Bios welcome screen, Sandra. I didn't really understand the PCWizard information (I couldn't locate 800 or 1066 anywhere). If you want me to post the results from any of these programs (or any other program i can download for that matter) just let me know.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi try CPUz and see what the speed is under the memory tab.

It should show 533mhz ( DDR2 - 2x 533mhz = 1066mhz ).


----------



## stu22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply!

CPU-Z results:
Type: DDR2
Size: 2048MBytes
Channels #: Dual
*DRAM Frequency: 376.7MHz*
CAS# Latency (CL): 5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 5 clocks
RAS#Precharge (tRP): 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 24 clocks
Command Rate (CR): 2T


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I had a quick look on the Gigabyte website and it mentions 



> * Whether 1066 MHz memory speed is supported depends on the CPU being used, please refer "Memory Support List" for memory support information.



http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2722


Unfortunatly i dont have Adobe to open the PDF file to see the memory support information, but i have a feeling this may be the problem.

:wave:


----------



## stu22 (Apr 17, 2007)

My processor was on the supported list, but my memory, being generic (PQA), wasn't. I always thought the memory lists were kind of a preferred-but-optional kind of thing, but I guess I really should have looked it up myself and not relied on the word of the sales person. Is there any chance of increasing the speed (short of overclocking) or should I just be content with what I've got at the moment?


oh, and after my last post CPU-Z started showing 376.8 and then kind of alternated between that and 376.7 for a while.

I also had another look at PCWizard, and some of the info there kind of relates to the CPU-Z stuff, so I thought I might as well post it.

under the "Information SPD EEPROM (A1)" heading:


```
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-8900 (555 MHz)  -  [DDR2-1111] 
Supported Frequencies :	200 MHz, 266 MHz, 555 MHz 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 5 clocks @555 MHz 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 7 clocks @555 MHz 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	3 clocks @200 MHz, 4 clocks @266 MHz, 7 clocks @555 MHz 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	9 clocks @200 MHz, 12 clocks @266 MHz, 25 clocks @555 MHz
```


----------



## stu22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm just wondering, suppose for an instant that the RAM was supported, is there anything fixable that could cause it to run slower than the speed stated?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

check 1 stick at a time
you might need a bios update


----------

